# Kritik an Benotung von Nvidia- und AMD- Grafikkarten - Bevorzugung von Nvidia?



## CentaX (8. August 2008)

Moin,
ich würd mal ein paar Sachen gerne wissen...
Um gleich zur Sache zu kommen:

PCGH 09/08, Seite 59: GTX 260 haben die Noten 1.99 und 2.03.
Dann ZACK, die *erste* HD4870 hat 2.71.
Wieso?!

Ihr bemängelt auch teilweise die Stromaufnahme der HD4000'er Karten - in der Tabelle sieht man schön, dass selbst ne GTX 260 mehr verbraucht als ne HD4870.

So wie ich es verstanden habe (Zitat Seite 56: ''8 Mittelklasse- und 5 High- End- Karten''), sind die 5 ''High- End Karten'' einfach nur die GTX 280 auf den Seiten 60 + 61. Doch die HD4870 ist wirklich sehr nahe an den Karten dran und überholt sie sogar teilweise?!

Dann etwas, was mit schon ewig auffällt:
Rubrik Einkaufsführer - Grafikkarten, Seite 150.

Die erste AMD Karte ist dort die neu getestete ''Sapphire Radeon HD4870'' mit der Note 2.71.
Über dieser Karte stehen 5 GTX 280 Versionen, 2 GTX 260, 3 9800 GX2, 4 9800 GTX, 4 8800 GTX G92, 5 8800 GTs und sogar eine 9600 GT.

Ich würde gerne euer Benotungssystem etwas klarer erklärt bekommen - dann verstehe ich vielleicht, wie es eine 9600 GT über HD4870'er HD3870 X2'er kommt.
Außerdem frage ich mich schon etwas, wo ihr die HD4870 X2 platzieren wollt, vielleicht unter den 8800GTS G92?!

Das ganze Bewertungssystem ist für mich unverständlich, da laut euch die Nvidia- Karten ja ganz klar dominant sind.
Das wiederspricht sich jedoch auch ein wenig mit den aktuellen Umfragen, da 54% eine AMD und 30% eine Nvidia wollen.

In der Liste befinden sich weiterhin 17 AMD- und 26 Nvidia Karten, was ich von der Aufteilung her auch nicht verstehe.

Mir kommt es langsam so vor, als würde PCGH (vorsicht - das ist meine Meinung!) Nvidia klar bevorzugen, vorallem, wenn ich mir den Test der neuen Karten in dieser Ausgabe angucke.
Außerdem gibt es in jeder Ausgabe (zumindest war das früher so) den SLi- PC des Monats.
Wieso? Was ist mit einem Crossfire- PC des Monats?
Und in einer der letzten Ausgaben kam echt der Höhepunkt, der mich zutiefst verärgert hat:
Eine Anzeige von Nvidia, so geschrieben wie von PCGH. In dem ging es um den Kindergartenstreit mit Intel - Nvidia wollte hier den PCGH- Lesern nahe legen, sich lieber ein Grafikkartenupdate statt eines Prozessorupdates zu leisten.
Ich verstehe nicht, wie so etwas unterstützt werden kann.

Des Weiteren steht heute auf der PCGH- Mainpage der Artikel Drakensang: Optik-Tuning durch Kantenglättung, dieser Artikel bezieht sich jedoch ausschließlich auf Geforce- Karten, was aus der Überschrift nicht klar wird.
Und obwohl noch viel Zeit für Test bis zur nächsten PCGH- Print wäre, schrieb pcgh_mark in den Kommentaren folgendes:



			
				pcgh_Marc am 08.08.2008 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf einer Radeon konnten wir aus Zeitgründen nicht testen.



Außerdem war nach meinen Erinnerungen die letzte PCGH- Extended eine über Nvidia- Grafikkarten - was ist mit einer Extended für AMD- Karten? 
Da wurde von euch eine Umfrage gemacht - wenn es so eine für die Nvidia- Extended gegeben hätte, hätte ich klar ''Nein'' angekreuzt.



Ich vermute hier eine Bevorzugung von Nvidia- Hardware, was mich wirklich zutiefst verärgert.
Ich kann mir nicht erklären, wie es eine schwache 9600 GT vor die gesamten AMD- Karten schafft, es würde mich freuen, wenn das jemand erklären würde.

Ich werde, wenn sich das noch verstärken sollte, mein Abo nicht verlängern, da ich nicht einsehe, wieso viele Sachen nur auf Nvidias bezogen sind.


e: Falls ich nicht antworten sollte - ich bin ab morgen 3 Wochen nicht an PCs, würde mich jedoch trotzdem über Antworten freuen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. August 2008)

CentaX schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich würd mal ein paar Sachen gerne wissen...
> Um gleich zur Sache zu kommen:
> 
> ...


Na, wenn du ab morgen nicht am PC bist, wirst du dich freuen, dass zur aktuellen Ausgabe 09/2008 sogar ein PREMIUM zu AMD erschienen ist...

Zum Rest:
Das Bewertungssystem wird in jedem Heft erklärt, es setzt sich zu 60% aus Leistung, 20% Ausstattung und 20% Eigenschaften zusammen. Unter Leistungs fällt nicht nur Fps, sondern auch Dinge wie Lautstärke und Wärmeentwicklung.

Für alles weitere gibt's bereits genug Threads hier.


----------



## Oliver (8. August 2008)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-print/21495-diskussion-zu-pcgh-benchmarks.html


----------



## Oliver (8. August 2008)

So, nachdem ich eine geschlagene Stunde an einer sehr ausführlichen Antwort getippt habe, hat mein Rechner sich dazu entschlossen, wenige Sekunden vor dem Drücken des Antworten-Knopfes einen spontanen Reset durchzuführen. Deshalb hier die Kurzform:

Ich bin mal so frei und eröffne den Thread wieder, allerdings nur solange es hier gesittet zugeht. Ich editiere mal fleißig in deinem Posting rum, Änderungen markiere ich farbig. Ich mag zwar Rot, weil mir die Farbe gut gefällt, allerdings werde ich meine Antworten in Pink kenntlich machen, damit mir keine Fanboyismus vorwerfen kann. Pink ergibt sich nach meinem bescheidenen Kenntnisstand der Farbenleere() aus Rot und Grün.

Ich bin in erster Linie für Extreme, Wasserkühlung und Overclocking zuständig, neuerdings auch mit Gehäusen und habe deshalb mit der Produktion des normalen Heftes nicht so viel zu tun und kann deshalb auch nicht alle Fragen beantworten. Die, die ich beantworten kann, schildere ich aus meiner Sicht und mit meinem Kenntnisstand. Die Antworten stellen also meine persönliche Meinung dar und sind evtl. nicht repräsentiv für die Sicht der Redaktion. Und los geht's:




CentaX schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Guten Abend!
> 
> ...


----------



## Oliver (8. August 2008)

Noch ein Nachtrag. Sorry fü Triple-Posting, aber dann sieht es nicht so aus, als hätte ich nachträglich in meiner Antwort rumgefuscht.

Ich habe beim ersten Anlauf noch was geschrieben, das ich beim zweiten vergessen habe:
Von Nvidia erhalten wir meist im Vorfeld einer Neuveöffentlichung und vor dem Ablauf des NDAs ein Testsample und viele Informationen. So Können wir die Benchmarks mehr oder weniger in Ruhe machen und haben am Tag des NDA-Falls ein Review online und können auch entsprechend einen Test für das Magazin einplanen. AMD hingegen hält sich mit Informationen oft sehr berdeckt und so kam es auch schon mal vor, dass ein Mitglied im Forum sich legal bei einem Shop eine neue Grafikkarte gekauft hat, die wir noch nicht einmal in Händen hielten. Wenn absehbar ist, dass uns ein Hersteller nicht rechtzeitig mit einem Textexemplar versorgen kann, dann versuchen wir über Umwege über diverse Onlineshops ein Testsample zu erwerben. Gelint das nicht, können wir natürlich auch keinen Test machen, denn wir können nur testen, was wir in der Redaktion haben. Ein weiterer Aspekt, warum wir mehr Nvidia als AMD-Karten testen, dürfte an der Anzahl der Hersteller liegen. Ohne jetzt nachgezählt zu haben, habe ich den Anschein, dass es mehr Hersteller für Nvidia- als für AMD-Karten gibt. Als Resultat erhalten wir für eine Marktübersicht folglich mehr Nvidia- als AMD-Karten, was die Tests dann eintönig aussehen lässt.

Ich kann dir/euch aber versichern und dazu stehe ich, dass wir bei einem Test keinerlei Hersteller bevorzugen. Wenn uns ein Benchmarkergebnis komisch vorkommt, dann stellen wir das Szenario mit einem weiteren Testsystem nach und fragen beim jeweiligen Hersteller, ob es unter Umständen mit dem speziellen Spiel oder Treiber Probleme gibt. Wenn es keine Lösung für das Problem oder gar kein wirkliches Problem gint und die Leistung von Karte X in Spiel y wirklich so ist, wie sie ist, dann teilen wir das den Lesern natürlich mit. Alles andere wäre auch Betrug.

Heutzutage scheint es üblich zu sein, dass viele Spieleentwickler den Programmcode für eine Architektur optimieren und eine ausgewogene Spieleleistung auf allen verfügbaren Karten in diesem Spiel nicht gegeben ist.


----------



## split (8. August 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Pink ergibt sich nach meinem bescheidenen Kenntnisstand der Farbenleere() aus Rot und Grün.



*klugscheiß*
lila/pink ergibt sich aus rot und blau
bei der mischung von rot und grün entsteht gelb, zumindest mit den Farben des Lichtes, nicht mit nem Tuschekasten *klugscheiß-ende*

Nicht böse sein, das musste nur mal gesagt werden.


----------



## Oliver (8. August 2008)

Nobody is perfect 

Da es mein Job nicht verlangt, mental Farben miteinander mischen zu können, möge man mir meine Unwissenheit verzeihen.

Das nächste mal nehme ich Braun, danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. August 2008)

Meine Bewunderung ist dir sicher, Oli.


----------



## TrueSoul (8. August 2008)

*kopfschüttel* Centax , langeweile? 
Oder ein Hobby ?!?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2008)

Hi,
ich habe den Bericht auch gelesen und fand ihn sehr informativ. Es wurde doch alles begründet dargelegt.
Wo ist also das Problem?

Ich würde die derzeit die 4870 nicht kaufen, da sie mir zu laut ist, aber es gibt ja schon Bausätze mit anderen Lüftern.


@Oli und Carsten

Ein guter Artikel 
Immer weiter so, Leute, damit auch nicht PC Hardcorefreaks, wie ich einer bin, das alles verstehen und nachvollziehen können.


----------



## split (9. August 2008)

Um mal beim Thema zu bleiben:
Für mich ist PCGH soweit wirklich die Referenz in Sachen Hardwareinfo etc.
Ich hab früh angefangen sie zu lesen und war immer zufrieden.
Manchmal sind die News zwar nicht sofort da, wenn auch andere sie haben, aber sie kommen. Was stört mich denn ein Tag Nachzug, wenn ich die Infos dann aber ausführlich kriege.
Außerdem ist (jetzt kommt MEINE Meinug auf jeden Fall Persönlichkeit in jedem Artikel.


----------



## Klatty (9. August 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Nobody is perfect
> 
> Da es mein Job nicht verlangt, mental Farben miteinander mischen zu können, möge man mir meine Unwissenheit verzeihen.
> 
> Das nächste mal nehme ich Braun, danke für die Aufklärung.


 
Hallo

Das ist nicht Unwissenheit sondern wie bei mir MR zwischen der Re u. Li. Gehirnhälfte.

Gruß
Klatty


----------



## enero (9. August 2008)

Hallo
ich möchte mal versuchen die Kritik an PCGH  zu erklären.
Ich lese seit vielen Jahren die PCGH und habe sie mir zumindest immer dann gekauft wenn neue Hardware anstand. Oft auch auf Reisen um lange Zugfahrt überbrücken. Wenn ich das Magazin nicht mögen würde, würde ich mir nicht die Arbeit machen hier zu schreiben, sondern wäre einfach ein Kunde weniger.

Zur Sache:
im Kaufempfehlung Ranking erscheint die erste AMD Karte an 24 Stelle, hier wird sogar eine 9600GT höher eingestuft als eine 4870 oder 4850.
Begründet wird dass damit das nicht alleine Spiele Leistung zählt, sondern dass ein Bewertungs Mix 60/20/20 zu Grunde liegt.

1.	Spieleleistung: 
      euer Leistungsindex wird durch zwei Spiele bestimmt: UT3 und Call of Duty 4 die beide bekanntermaßen sehr nVidia freundlich sind. Dennoch bringt hier schon die 4850 auch bei diesen Spielen bei allen anderen Reviews oft mehr als die doppelte Leistung der 9600GT. Wenn man als einziger hier so krass abweichende Werte herausbringt das die 9600 GT auf einmal vor der 4850 liegt sollte die Erklärung nicht lapidar lauten: „Wir verwenden halt eine andere Szene“.
ABER selbst wenn man versucht von euren Werten auszugehen, ist das Ergebnis nicht plausibel. 

9600GT  		UT3 (16x10) 4AA 	40/59 FPS 
4850	47/61 FPS
PCGH - AMD Radeon HD 4850 im PCGH-Benchmark-Test - 2008/06/1213879487095.PNG 

16x10 mit 8AA gibt’s auf eurer Seite nicht für die 9600 und 12x10 nicht für die 4850

Oder das Ergebnis 280GTX zu HD 4870 bei 16x12 8AA ist lt. eurer Liste 85 zu 56 FPS

280GTX		CoD		66/69 FPS		UT3		52/74 FPS
4870			CoD		38/41 FPS		UT3		59/78 FPS

Mal abgesehen davon das bei anderen Magazinen bei diesen Settings die 4870 fast immer schneller ist, wie kommt ihr auf 85 zu 56 FPS??

2.	Wenn sich die anderen 20/20 aus Lautheit, Verbrauch usw, zusammensetzen, wie kann dann das lauteste, heißeste, stromhungrigste Modell (280GTX) die Liste so deutlich anführen?

Wenn Ihr in eurem Test dann die 4870 total runter putzt weil sie zu laut ist, ohne zu erwähnen dass die 280 GTX  noch lauter ist.
 Ein Vorserien Modell mit Betatreibern im Test regelrecht zerreißt wegen Microrucklern, die ihr dann mit einem Video belegen wollt das bei 12 FPS vor sich hin ruckelt.
 Betrug am Kunden durch PoV/nVidia mit einer nichts sagendem Überschrift (8800GT ab sofort auch mit 128-Bit-Speicherinface) die sogar positiv gedeutet werden kann irgendwo in der Versenkung verschwinden lasst, usw. usw……..…… wer wundert sich dann ernsthaft warum eure Objektivität infrage gestellt wird.


----------



## MixMasterMike (9. August 2008)

Hi PC Games Hardware!

Ich habe gestern das AMD Sonderheft erhalten und es war meine erste PCGH Ausgabe. Ich habe sie auch nur gekauft wegen dem AMD Thema, ansonsten lese ich meist die Online Ausgabe. Auf diesen Thread und den Blog bin ich nun auch gestossen, ihr habt euch ja auch im Heft dazu geäussert und wie ich feststelle wünscht ihr euch ja nun Kritik dazu:

Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich bei dem Grafikkarten Test, der hier angesprochen wurde auch meinen Augen nicht recht getraut habe über das Ergebnis und kann den Kritikpunkten die hier angeführt wurden nur beipflichten. 

Wo ist der Sinn dabei nur die GTX280 als "High End" zu klassifizieren als einzige Karte, wobei die 4870 sie oft einholt oder überholt, nur weil ihr Preis und ihre Lautstärke nicht auch High End sind?

Und allem anschein nach Testet ihr mit gerade mal 2 Spielen die Leistung und dabei kommt sowas raus wie "die Leistung ist durchwachsen"? Wie kommt dieser Unterschied in den Noten zustande?

Ihr wünscht euch Kritik und erklärt immer dass ihr AMD/ATI ja positiv gesonnen seid, aber ohne Scheiss, ich bin nicht der einzige bei dem das in eurem Heft als das absolute Gegenteil vor kommt, in einer AMD Sonderheftausgabe so krass AMD Produkte runterzumachen und zwar mehr als jedes andere Magazin was ich kenne. 

Ihr testet nur 2 (ZWEI) Spiele und dann natürlich auch noch UT3 am besten mit PhysX Maps (ich hoffe nicht). Dann benutzt ihr nen Phenom nur mit 800Mhz RAM anstatt 1066Mhz. 

Hier mal ein paar Vergleichswerte:

*Call of Duty 4*

1280x1024 ohne AA und ohne AF

Computerbase.de mit 4Ghz Quadcore
1. 4870 	- 119,5 fps
2. gtx280 - 110 fps
3. 4850 - 99,1 fps
4. gtx260 - 94,5 fps

Tomshardware.de mit 2,93Ghz Dualcore
1. 4870 - 178 fps
2. gtx280 - 172.2 fps
3. gtx260 - 146,9 fps
4. 4850 - 139.4 fps

PCGH.de mit 3,16Ghz DualCore
1. gtx280 - 85 fps
2. gtx260 - 84 fps
- riesiger Abstand -
3. 4850 - 47 fps
4. 4870 - 49 fps

-> die CPUs sind alles vergleichbar, da es auf 4 Kerne ja kaum ankommt und die Taktraten hoch genug sind, damit die Grafik limitiert. Also liegts an eurem Sumpf Savegame? An den Details die auch bei den anderen Spielen natürlich auf Maximum waren? Wie erklärt ihr bitte so krasse Unterschiede?

Call of Duty 4 - 1680x1050 mit 4xAA+AF

Tomshardware.de
1. gtx280 - 118 fps
2. 4870 - 110 fps
3. gtx260 - 102,6 fps
4. 4850 - 87,8 fps

computerbase.de
1. gtx280 - 62,1 fps
2. 4870 - 60,7 fps
3. gtx260 - 51,7 fps
4. 4850 - 48,5 fps

pcgh.de 
1. gtx280 - 68 fps
2. gtx260 - 60 fps
- riesiger Abstand -
3. 4870 - 42 fps
4. 4850 - 36 fps

-> Wie man sehen kann, erreichen die Nvidia Karten nirgendwo sonst so hohe Werte und Abstände zu den Radeon Karten wie in eurem Test. Wenn ihr also ernsthaft nicht gekauft seid, was dann? Ich mein ernsthaft, wie erklärt ihr das? Wenn die 4870 hier teilweise die  GTX280 überholt oder 2-8 Fps Unterschied zeigt, wieso ist sie dann trotzdem nur "Mittelklasse"? 

Gerade im neuen Tomshardware MegaTest mit aktuellen Preisen Gewinnt die 4850 als "klarer Kauftipp" und die 4870 und GTX260 liegen "zu dicht beieinander um nicht beide zu empfehlen" und auch die Gamestar und viele andere Webseiten oder Magazine gelangen zu diesem Ergebnis - ganz im Gegensatz zu eurem Test mit einfach nur lächerlichen Testwerten...

Aber klar, die PCGH hat natürlich alles korrekt gemacht


----------



## y33H@ (9. August 2008)

*@ MixMasterMike*

Wie du im AMD-Sonderheft nachlesen kannst, profitiert CoD4 sehr von Quads. Daher sind die CPUs nicht vergleichbar.

Die der Bench von THW hat mit dem echten Spiel herzlich wenig zu tun (kaum grafisch fordernd, daher stauen sich die Karten am CPU-Limit und sind ähnlich flott, selbst in 1.680 mit AA/AF sind die Unterschiede nicht riesig. Das gleiche gilt offensichtlich auch für den CB-Bench, wenngleich ich deren Szene nicht kenne. In unserem Spielbarkeitstest toppen die Radeons die Geforces, im Worst-Case "Im Sumpf" eben nicht. Ach ja, Gamestar misst _mWn_ eine MP-Demo, diese hat keinen Meter etwas mit dem SinglePlayer zu tun.

Nun müssten wir ausdiskutieren, was sinniger ist - eine Szene, die kaum fordert oder ein Worst-Case, der den Karten alles abverlangt. Ich halte letzteres für sinniger, da sich hier besser Rückschlüsse ziehen lassen. Szenen wie die von THW sind zu CPU-limitiert und zeigen zwar halbwegs, wie die Karten zueinander stehen, nicht aber das Wichtigste - wie das Spiel in der Praxis läuft. Der Worst-Case dagegen ist GPU-limitiert, läuft dieser akzeptabel, läuft das restliche Spiel super. Deswegen nutzt PCGH den Worst-Case.

*CoD4-"Im Sumpf" liegt offenbar den Radeons nicht, UT3 liegt den Geforces. Beides sind extrem beliebte Spiele, zudem wird die Unreal Engine 3 in sehr vielen Titeln genutzt. Somit decken wir mit nur zwei Titeln einen großen Teil der Spiele ab, die im Handel gut verkauft werden. Zudem waren die zum Testpunkt aktuellen AMD-Treiber etwas durchwachsen. Der 8.6 v2 steigerte die UT3-Leistung spürbar (5-10%), dafür drückte er die CoD4-Fps runter. Im Endeffekt also kein Unterschied zum 8.6 v1.*

UT3 testen wir den Suspense-Flyby, und dieser hat mit PhysX nichts am Hut. Nenne mir doch mal die Seite, wo unser AMD-Sonderheft "so krass runtermacht" - ich nehme dazu Stellung, sofern ich das kann. Und sage mir mal, wieviele AMD-User DDR2-1066 nutzen? Sicher die wenigsten.

Ach ja - gekauft ist ein beleidigender Vorwurf, der zudem unhaltbar ist. Bei so einem Laden würde ich nicht arbeiten! 

cYa


----------



## MixMasterMike (9. August 2008)

Ich habe im dazu gehörigen Benchmark Kritik Thread geantwortet, da ich das hier nicht mehr gefunden hatte, das Forum ist nicht gerade übersichtlich :s


----------



## y33H@ (9. August 2008)

Schon mal bei HW-Luxx gewesen? 

cYa


----------



## enero (9. August 2008)

@y33H@
es geht hier nicht nur um CB oder Gamestar WELTWEIT seid ihr die einzigen bei denen die AMD-Karten so schlecht abschneiden...

Test: AMDs Radeon 4850 und 4870 - Nvidia unter Druck - Golem.de
AnandTech: The Radeon HD 4850 & 4870: AMD Wins at $199 and $299
Bjorn3d.com -The Radeon HD 4800, Satisfying Your Daily Tech Cravings Since 1996
http://www.hothardware.com/Articles/...Has_Arrived/
http://www.elitebastards.com/cms/ind...=584&Itemid=31
HEXUS.net - Review :: AMD (ATI) Radeon HD 4850 and 4870: bloodying NVIDIA's profits : Page - 1/22
PC Perspective - AMD Radeon HD 4870 and HD 4850 Review - Mid-range GPU mix up
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum...rd-review.html
http://arstechnica.com/reviews/hardw...ies-review.ars
http://www.rage3d.com/reviews/video/.../architecture/
http://www.hardware.fr/articles/725-...4870-4850.html
PC Hardware & Tweaking Articles, Reviews & Guides :: TweakTown*** Radeon HD 4870 graphics processor - The Tech Report - Page 1[/url]
http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/...0_performance/
http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/articl...50aHVzaWFzdA==
Legit Reviews - HIS Radeon HD 4870 CrossFire Video Card Review - GDDR5 Arrives - The Radeon 4000 Series Officially Launches
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/radeon...iew-31046.html

Die Liste liese sich noch lange fortsetzen.

Wenn sich ein Hardware-Käufer heute nicht blind auf die Media-Markt-Profis verlässt, sondern sich eine Ausgabe eures Magazins kauft und in die Kaufemfehlungsliste schaut, dann dist das schon einer der wenigen "Aufgekläerten" Kunden. Da sieht er dann eine 9600GT für 100€ 11 Plätze
vor der 4850 für 140€ und denkt naürlich:" Was ein Schnäppchen"
Ich meine ihr habt eine gewisse Verantwortung den Lesern gegenüber und wenn eure Ergebnisse sich sosehr vom rest der Welt unterscheiden, solltet ihr mal euer Bewertungs-System in Frage stellen.


----------



## Wavebreaker (9. August 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Die Gesamtnote setzt sich aus mehreren Bereichen zusammen, die Leistung der Karte fließt beispielsweise nur zu 60% in die Gesamtnote ein. Zur Leistung gehört aber nicht nur die reine Spieleleistung in ausgewählten Benchmarks, sondern auch die Lautheit, Temperatur, etc


 
Hi Oliver! 
Das 5 GTX 280 und 3 9800 GX2 dermaßen gut abschneiden ist aber laut deiner Erklärung Schwachsinn. Auch, dass der Preis nicht berücksichtigt wird ist irgendwie seltsam. Überhaupt, dass zur "Leistung" Temperatur, Stromverbrauch und Lautstärke gehören ist doch sinnlos. Diese Sachen haben rein gar nichts mit Leistung zu tun.

*GTX 280:*​ 
Lautstärke (In Dezibel) (20%)​ 
IDLE: 47
LOAD: 58​ 
Stromverbrauch (In Watt) (20%)​ 
IDLE: 158
LOAD: 360​ 
Temperatur (In °C) (20%)​ 
IDLE: 45
LOAD: 80​ 
Preis: 328,99€ (40%)​ 
Teilbewertung: 206,396​ 
_______________________________​ 
*9800 GX2:*​ 
Lautstärke (In Dezibel)​ 
IDLE: 47,5
LOAD: 58,5​ 
Stromverbrauch (In Watt)​ 
IDLE: 205
LOAD: 379​ 
Temperatur (In °C)​ 
IDLE: 60
LOAD: 84​ 
Preis: 239€​ 
Teilbewertung: 179

_________________________________​ 

*HD4870:*​ 
Lautstärke (In Dezibel)​ 
IDLE: 43,5
LOAD: 51​ 
Stromverbrauch (In Watt)​ 
IDLE: 197
LOAD: 333​ 
Temperatur (In °C)​ 
IDLE: 77
LOAD: 84​ 
Preis: 196,64€​ 
Teilbewertung: 157,206

_________________________________​ 

*8800 GTX:*​ 
Lautstärke (In Dezibel)​ 
IDLE: 44,5
LOAD: 49​ 
Stromverbrauch (In Watt)​ 
IDLE: 192
LOAD: 307​ 
Temperatur (In °C)​ 
IDLE: 60
LOAD: 80​ 
Preis: 145€​ 
Teilbewertung: 131,25

_________________________________​ 

*9600 GT:*​ 
Lautstärke (In Dezibel)​ 
IDLE: 44
LOAD: 46​ 
Stromverbrauch (In Watt)​ 
IDLE: 144
LOAD: 224​ 
Temperatur (In °C)​ 
IDLE: 44
LOAD: 64​ 
Preis: 80,85​ 
Teilbewertung: 88,94

___________________________________​ 

*HD4850:*​ 
Lautstärke (In Dezibel)​ 
IDLE: 43,5
LOAD: 49​ 
Stromverbrauch (In Watt)​ 
IDLE: 157
LOAD: 290​ 
Temperatur (In °C)​ 
IDLE: 76
LOAD: 86​ 
Preis: 128,18€​ 
Teilbewertung: 121,422​ 

*Rangliste:*​ 
1. 9600 GT
2. HD4850
3. 8800 GTX
4. HD4870
5. 9800 GX2
6. GTX 280​ 

Das waren ja nur die nebensächlichen Daten. Um die Leistung zu messen habe ich die durchschnittlichen FPS von vier verschiedenen Spielen aufgeschrieben und ausgewertet. In den folgenden Auflösungen und Qualitätseinstellungen:​ 
Call of Duty 4 (4xFSAA/16xAF):​ 
1280x1024
1600x1200
2560x1600​ 
Assassins Creed (4xFSAA/16xAF):​ 
1280x1024
1680x1050
2560x1600​ 
Unreal Turnament 3 (4xFSAA/16xAF):​ 
1280x1024
1600x1200
2560x1600​ 
Crysis (4xFSAA/16xAF):​ 
1280x1024
1680x1050
1920x1200​ 
Wenn man alle FPS zusammenrechnet und vergleicht kommt folgendes dabei raus:​ 
*Rangliste:*​ 
1. GTX 280 (782,6)
2. 9800 GX2 (724,3)
3. HD4870 (650,8)
4. (HD4850 (511,2)
5. 8800 GTX (458,5)
6. 9600 GT (333,9)​ 
Dazu muss gesagt sein, dass das Gesamtergebnis wegen der hohen Temperaturen der ATI´s (welche ja nicht wirklich schlimm sind) den GeForce Karten einen Vorteil gewähren.
Ich halte es so wie ihr, 60% Leistung (und zwar die pure) und 40% (Anderes):​ 


*Endgültige Rangeliste:*​ 
1. GTX 280 (545,7)
2. 9800 GX2 (506,2)
3. HD4870 (453,3)
4. HD4850 (355,3)
5. 8800 GTX (327,6)
6. 9600 GT (235,9)​ 
Da brat mir doch einer nen Storch ...
Die 8800 GTX (Damit auch die GTS/GT) plazieren sich hinter die Radeons, genauso, wie es sein sollte. Und da funkt auch keine 9600 GT dazwischen. Die hat da nichts zu suchen. ​ 
MfG Wave​


----------



## enero (10. August 2008)

Leider noch kein "offizelles" Statement dazu


----------



## y33H@ (10. August 2008)

Wartet mal bis Montag, die PCGH-Jungs sind auch nur Menschen und haben jetzt Wochenende und die meisten dürften schlafen 

cYa


----------



## enero (10. August 2008)

Bis Montag also.
Dann dürfte auch bald das NDA für die 4879X2 fallen


----------



## Pokerclock (10. August 2008)

Vielleicht wäre auch eine Zweiteilung des Graka-Rankings sinnvoll. Einmal nach Leistung und einmal nach den "Kombi"-Kriterien.

Meines Erachtens gibt es viele, die wirklich nur auf gebotenen Spieleleistung achten. Vielleicht hilft hier eine Umfrage auf der Mainsite weiter.


----------



## CentaX (30. August 2008)

Uff. Danke für die lange Antwort.
Aber trotzdem verstehe ich das Ranking nicht, in Beitrag #19 wird das ja nochmal beschrieben...


----------

